# Forum search error



## loweyj (Jun 21, 2021)

I am trying to search in Sous Vide forum and getting this error

Oops! We ran into some problems. 

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2021)

Log out and back in. Or, close the Tab and come back. I too get this error occasionally...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 21, 2021)

I just did a search in SV for reheat and it worked fine. What are you looking for?

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2021)

loweyj said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


The search function here assumes nothing . You have to type exactly what was posted . 
Like Chris asked , what are you looking for ?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 21, 2021)

I think Sometimes it's just slow internet, usually in the search function if something's misspelled  or doesnt recognize something it just says no results.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 21, 2021)

Also clear your cache and browser history if you haven't already done so.

Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

Of scroll down to the SV section and go through the threads if you can't find what you need through Search


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 21, 2021)

Spelling and phraseology is absolutely key.


----------

